# No competition: Android market share hits 90% in China



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Nokia recognises the potential of establishing a strong smartphone presence in China. Last month, it launched the entry-level Windows Phone 7.8 handset, the Lumia 510, designed for large emerging markets such as China and India, and last week, it announced the Lumia 920T for China, featuring an uprated Adreno 320 GPU. Apple will also launch its iPhone 5 there imminently, with Yahoo News reporting that China Telecom will start taking orders for the device on November 20.
> 
> And yet, despite these efforts to capture the smartphone market there, it's not Windows Phone or iOS that have made significant inroads - it's Android. A report from Beijing's Analysys International shows that, over the past year, Android's share of the Chinese smartphone market has soared from over 58% to a staggering 90.1% by the end of the third quarter of this year.


More


----------

